# Any reputable outlets for cheap Disney/Universal tixs?



## InsuranceMan (Apr 6, 2012)

In my continuing effort to be frugal, I am compelled to inquire if anyone has come across a reputable outlet for selling discounted theme park tickets.  I read all the horror stories on the web regarding the secondary market and craig's list scams, so am hesitant to risk, but at 100 a ticket, need to ask. 

Thanks!

~D


----------



## dlpearson (Apr 6, 2012)

Discount tix are far and few between--I think the parks tightly control their pricing.  Our local Costco sells a 3 day Universal park hopper (both parks access) for around $225 if I recall.......

-David


----------



## nightnurse613 (Apr 6, 2012)

I am thinking, Disney WORLD???  If you haven't subscribed to Mousesavers.com newsletter you may be missing some valuable information.  One of those items is a special link to undercovertourists for (slightly) reduced tickets.  I agree $100 a day is a little steep!:annoyed:


----------



## travelwizard1971 (Apr 6, 2012)

We are going in July and I was told there is a market that offers "left over" tickets for cheap. These are hopper passes that other people still had a few days left on the pass but could not use. I will be trying to find this place. We are staying at a private rental condo next to the Hilton and I was told it was right down the road. We rented a 2br condo for $425 for the week it is at Villa del Sol. 
Should be a blast! My 11yr old son has not been yet.

TW


----------



## momeason (Apr 6, 2012)

travelwizard1971 said:


> We are going in July and I was told there is a market that offers "left over" tickets for cheap. These are hopper passes that other people still had a few days left on the pass but could not use. I will be trying to find this place. We are staying at a private rental condo next to the Hilton and I was told it was right down the road. We rented a 2br condo for $425 for the week it is at Villa del Sol.
> Should be a blast! My 11yr old son has not been yet.
> 
> TW



I thought your name and ID had to match for multi day tickets. Be careful.


----------



## natasha5687 (Apr 6, 2012)

If you are going between June and October check out the Disney Yes Program.  One of your  children would have to attend a 2-3 hour seminar but they actually look fun and will save you a ton on the tickets.  You could get a 5 day park hopper for $182 by going this route (other options available) and includes the price of the seminar.  I posted the link below

http://www.disneyyouth.com/individual-enrollment/


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 6, 2012)

momeason said:


> I thought your name and ID had to match for multi day tickets. Be careful.



Some of the parks are also doing finger scans to assure a match on subsequent entries into the park.  A few years ago, my DH and I got our passes switched and when I first attempted to enter they said I didn't match the ticket I was attempting to use.  We swapped, and I then was OK to pass through.

Personally, I would never risk the problem of buying a "bad" ticket and being out the money and still having to pay gate price to enter.  The minimal amount you may save is not worth it.


----------



## travelwizard1971 (Apr 6, 2012)

momeason said:


> I thought your name and ID had to match for multi day tickets. Be careful.



Thanks for the info. I guess I will not be buying any of those tickets. I didn't even think of that. My wife is a travel agent so perhaps we can get the discount. Not sure for Disney but I know a lot of the other activities give agents discounts


----------



## jlp879 (Apr 6, 2012)

If Costco or Costco.com has theme park tickets, which they sometimes do, they are usually a good deal.  Otherwise, we have had good results with UndercoverTourist.com for advance tickets.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2012)

I posed a similar question re: Disney tix before an Anaheim trip in January. Turns out that (according to Mousesavers.com) best deal on Parkhoppers was to buy direct from Disney. Online. In advance. That way, you simply go to the entry turnstile and your ticket is printed there. No waiting in an extra line at the ticket booth. Same price, no delay.

Jim


----------



## natasha5687 (Apr 6, 2012)

jlp879 said:


> If Costco or Costco.com has theme park tickets, which they sometimes do, they are usually a good deal.  Otherwise, we have had good results with UndercoverTourist.com for advance tickets.



The only tickets I have seen at Costco lately are the 3 day Universal Studios tickets.  Nothing for the other parks online or in club but that could easily be different based on location.


----------



## TSPam (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
How long are you going for? Have you been before? will you go again soon? Do you have children and how old are they?

Regarding tickets: sometime the annual pass at a park is not much more than a day. At Sea world and universal they have different online prices that often offer a year a good price. 
If you go twice in a 12 month period you get a great deal.
For Disney there is not much of a discount anywhere and their annual passes are over $500 but good for a year. Undercover tourist is good and a bit cheaper on magic your way tickets.
If you are going to Disney decide if you need a park hopper or not because they are $55 per person for the length of your ticket.

Also, annual passes usually include parking which is a savings

Also, There is SOOOOOOOOO much to do (at Disney especially) that you could spend 20 days and not do/see it all.
Go to allears  and mousesavers to learn more


----------



## dundey (Apr 7, 2012)

Here are the 2 best that I've found.  They are also great for ski lift tickets.

www.ticketsatwork.com

www.workingadvantage.com


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 7, 2012)

Entertainment.com has discounted coupons.  As others have said, the discount isn't significant.

My SIL researched it a lot and finally concluded that the best way to do it is to purchase Disney gift cards through her local grocery store the month prior, and then use the grocery points she accumulated to get a nice discount on gasoline for their five cars.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 7, 2012)

You could always go on a breakfast TS tour with Westgate. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/We-Can-Save...?pt=US_Tickets_all_in_one&hash=item231baa047a

"We promise you this is NOT a high pressure sales presentation; the resort will not allow it. You are under NO obligation to buy, join or sign a thing at the presentation."  :hysterical: 

If you want to save some money on tickets, this is one way, just not my way! Personally I keep an eye on eBay as there are always tickets with time limitations up for sale.  I bought four 3 day park hopper passes for $900 which were valid only for April and May.  Last year I won an auction for four 4 day standard passes for $850ish.


----------



## InsuranceMan (Apr 8, 2012)

*Good Stuff - Thanks!*

Great info and I'll keep looking...we always try to be in Magic Kingdom on my daughters birthday (only child), but this is getting expensive (she's turning 15)!  

We booked wish's dessert buffet at magic kingdom for fireworks on the 6/28 for her b-day and are taking Grandma along this year, so any discount is a good discount.

Anyone ever bought tix's from those stands along tourist row?

Thanks all!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 8, 2012)

Here are my three choices: Costco, mousesavers and the military family services office on post (great prices and discount on hopper pass's).

Also, check out AAA.


----------



## teachingmyown (Apr 12, 2012)

If I had a buck for every hour I've spent researching Disney/Universal tickets I wouldn't need a discount!!  Time and time again the math favored using the MouseSavers' Member Discount at Undercover Tourist.  The key is that UT does NOT charge sales tax (included already) OR shipping.  Their prices beat out all other competition every time and they are reputable--I've never had any trouble using their tickets at the parks.

Tickets look the same whether they are expired, current, used up or still have days left.  Disney and Universal both use finger scans to verify the correct owner of the non-transferable passes so don't even consider trying to use someone else's ticket.

I don't recommend paying for "Park to Park" (aka "Park Hopper") for the first time visitor with several days to spend.  There is more than enough in each individual park to take up an entire day and transferring from one to another is time consuming.  It's an expense that doesn't make sense, imo, in such a situation.  If you are only spending a couple of days or are only planning to hit the "highlights" of each of the parks then it may make sense.

None of the discounted tickets offer much savings for a one or two day trip.  The discounts generally start around 4 days.  I've often seen UT offer "7 days for the price of 4" type discounts.

HTH!
TMO


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 12, 2012)

*There is no such thing as CHEAP Disney tickets.*

We have some friends that we would like to 'gift' with a timeshare week in Orlando -- but we don't think they can afford tickets for a family of 4, even for one day.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 12, 2012)

Another poster who recommends undercovertourist through the mousesavers link (subscribe and you will get an email on the 15th of every month).

Also AAA.


----------

